# Wide TC3/4 front bumper



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Does any one make a wide front bumper for the Associated TC3 and TC4? I need one that offers a bit more protection for the front wheels and suspension. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

RPM makes a nice wide plastic TC3 bumper and top it off with a Parma wide hard foam bumper. They really cut down on my broken front end pieces.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thank you, Sir. Parts are on order. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

